# عيوب اللحام بطريقه سهله



## عبير عبد الرحمن (21 أكتوبر 2009)

_يمكن تقسيم عيوب اللحام الى ثلاث انواع رئيسيه_ .

1- عيوب مقترنه بتصميم وصلات اللحام .

2- عيوب ناتجه عن طرق اللحام .

3- عيوب ميتالورجيه .

1-عيوب مقترنه بتصميم وصلات اللحام تشمل

-عدم محاذاة Misalignment

- التغيير فى المقاطع وأماكن تركيز الاجهادات الأخرى 


2- العيوب الناتجه عن طرق اللحام تشمل

· النحر (Under Cut) :

هو مجرى فى معدن الاساس مجاور لظفر أو جذر اللحام وغير مملوء بمعدن اللحام .

· البخبخه(Porosity ) : 

هى تجاويف ناتجه عن احتباس الغازات أثناء تجمد معدن اللحام.

· المحتويات الخبثيه (Slag inclusions) : 

مواد غير معدنيه متجمده محبوسه فى معدن اللحام أو بين معدنى اللحام والاساس

· تراكب (Overlap) : 

زوائد أو امتداد من معدن اللحام فيما وراء ظفر أو وجه أو جذر اللحام -على معدن الاساس .

· الدعامه المتبقيه (Backing Piece left on ) : 

الأخفاق فى إزالة كامل الشريحه الموضوعه على جذر وصلة اللحام لدعم معدن اللحام المصهور.

· خبث التنجستين (Tungsten inclusions) : 

وجود جزء من الكترود التنجستين فى معدن اللحام .

· خبث الأكاسيد (Oxide inclusions): 

وجود جزء من الأكاسيد السطحيه غير منصهره ومختلطه بمعدن اللحام .

· تجاويف الانكماش (Shrinkage Cavities) : 

فراغات تكونت بسبب انكماش المعدن أثناء التجمد 

· انصهار غير مكتمل (Lack of fusion): 

عدم اكتمال إنصهار معدن اللحام بسبب خطأ فى ظروف اللحام .

· تغلغل غير مكتمل (Lack of Penetration) : 

عدم اكتمال تغلغل معدن اللحام بسبب خطأ فى ظروف اللحام .

· فوهه أو فجوه (Crater) : 

انخفاض عند انهاء درزة اللحام فى نهايه أطرافها أو فى بركة اللحام



· تخلل الانصهار (Melt through) : 

ينتج عن انصهار القوس الكهربى فى قاع وصله اللحام فى جانب واحد.

· طرطشه أو ترشاش (Spattering ) : 

اجزاء متطايره من سلك اللحام خارج معدن اللحام المترسب ولاتشكل جزء منه .

· تشريز أو احتراق القوس(Arc strikes or Arc burns) :

ينتج عن اعاده انصهار موضعى لمعدن الاساس أو المنطقه المتأثره حراريا أو سطح اللحام بسبب خطأ فى التعامل مع القوس (تشريز) .

· تحت الامتلاء (Under fill) : 

انخفاض مستوى وجه اللحام أو عند جذر اللحام عن معدن الاساس المجاور . 

3 - عيوب ميتالورجيه:

· الشروخ(Cracks) : 

انفصال فى استمرارية السطح ويشبه الكسر ويتميز بحافة حاده ونسبه طول إلى عمق الفتحه عاليه .

· التصدع أو الشروخ الصغيره (Fissures) : 

مثل الشروخ ولكن فتحاتها ضيقه وسطحيه .

· عين السمكه (Fisheye) :

ويوجد على سطح الكسر فى وصلة لحام الصلب وقد تكون فجوه أو تضمنات لشوائب دخيله محاطه بمساحه مستديره لامعه

· الانعزال (Segregation) : 

وهو عدم التجانس فى توزيع العناصر السبائكيه أو الشوائب الدخيله الذى يحدث أثناء تجمد وصلة اللحام 

· التمزق الرقائقى (Lamellar tear) : 

وهو نوع من التشريخ يحدث فى معدن الأساس أو المنطقه المتأثره حرارياً نتيجه للكبح فى وصلة اللحام وينتج عنه قصور فى المطيليه فى اتجاه سمك الصلب الملحوم


_التشققات الهيدروجينية ( المنطقه المتأثره بالحراره_)
Hydrogen Cracking
وتسمى ايضا الشروخ على البارد وتحدث بعد تجمد معدن اللحام فى كل من المنطقه المتأثره بالحراره ومعدن اللحام فى انواع عديده من الصلب مثل الصلب منخفض التسابك أو الصلب عالى التسابك ولأن هذه الشروخ تحدث تحت كبح فاحيانا يطلق عليها شروخ الكبح كذلك يطلق عليها الشروخ المتأخره أو المؤجله لأنها تحدث بعد تجمد اللحام بعدة ساعات أو خلال ايام وتوصف هذه الشروخ ايضا بموقعها مثل: شرخ طرفى ، شرخ جذرى وشرخ تحت الدرزه

أسباب حدوثها :
تحدث نتيجه لانتقال الهيدروجين من معدن اللحام الى المنطقه المتأثره حراريا . هذا الهيدروجين ناتج من الرطوبه فى مستهلكات أو سلك اللحام أو على وجه الوصله. فى بعض المخلفات كالدهان والزيوت أو فى طبقه الاكاسيد الموجوده على الوصله يزيد احتمال التشرخ بزياده تخانة الوصله أو زياده المكافىء الكربونى. كذلك هناك عوامل اخرى تساعد على التشرخ على البارد مثل كبر المسافه الجذريه ، عدم كفاية الدخل الحرارى أو أن يكون التسخين المسبق للحام غير كاف ولحامات التبنيط غير منتظمه الحجم أو المسافه أو نتيجه زيادة الاجهادات اثناء التداول بعد اللحام وقبل إجراء المعالجه الحراريه لازالة الاجهادات - ويختلف التركيز الحدى من الهيدروجين باختلاف قابلية المنطقة المتأثره حرارياً لحدوث هذا التشرخ

كيفية التعرف عليها:
سطحياً : بالفحـــــص البصــــــرى أو باستخدام عدسه مكبره وكذلك باستخدام اختبار الصبغات المتغلغله PT
والحبيبات المغناطيسيهMT
داخلياً : باستخدام الموجات فوق الصوتيه UT
التصوير بالاشعة بعد 48 ساعة على الاقل من عملية اللحام

طريقة الاصلاح :
الشروخ القصيره المعزوله المتاحه من السطح يمكن إزلتها تم الاصلاح باللحام - أما فى حالة الشروخ الكبيره أو الشروخ المخفيه تحتاج الى استبدال الجزء المعيب وفى حالة اعاده الاصلاح باللحام يراعى إجراء عمليه التسخين المسبق للحام بطريقه صحيحه والتحكم فى الدخل الحرارى لتقليل احتمال حدوث هذا العيب ثانيه.

الاحتياطات لتفاديها:
يجب اختيار اسلوب اللحام المناسب مع أنواع الصلب التى تظهر تصلداً فى المنطقه المتأثره بالحراره مع مراعاة العوامل الاتيه:

1- يجب ان يكون الكترود اللحام من النوع منخفض الهيدروجين وتتم عملية اللحام تحت 
سيطرة وتحكم فى ظروف اللحام .
2-يجب تجفيف الكترود اللحام طبقاً لتعليمات الشركه المنتجه .
3- يجب التسخين المسبق لمعدن الاساس وفى حاله الضروره بحيث ترفع حراره وصلة اللحام 
بأكملها للدرجه المطلوبه .
4- التحكم فى كميه الدخل الحرارى أثناء اللحام وايضاً اثناء التبنيط .
5- يجب أن يكون التركيب الكيميائى لمعدن الاساس ضمن الحدود المقبوله فى طريقة 
اللحام المستخدمه .

:56::56::56:


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (21 أكتوبر 2009)

مهندسة عبير / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شكرا على هذه المعلومات الدسمة والواضحة 
ومعذرة لقد تم حذف الوضوع المكرر بنفس المادة
شكرا جزيلا على المشاركات المفيدة
وربنا يوفقك لكل خير


----------



## هاله المصريه (22 أكتوبر 2009)

شرح مختصر وجميل ومبسط


----------



## eng haytham (23 أكتوبر 2009)

شرح جميل شكر على المحهود


----------



## نورس ج (23 أكتوبر 2009)

ماذا تقصد بفحص بحببات المغناطسية لم اسمع به اما باقي الانواع على علم بها لاني اعمل بهذا المجال


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذ المجهود 
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## احسان الهي ظهير (24 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذ المجهود


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (27 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## hssaan (24 نوفمبر 2009)

ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز
وشكرا على الافاده


----------



## د.محبس (24 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا شكرا جيد جدا

لو كنا هناك صور توضيحية لكل عيب في اللحام لكان هذا شي ممتاز


----------



## أكويلاني (24 نوفمبر 2009)

يعطيكي الف عافيه مهندسه عبير شكرا لكي


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (26 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## صالح السكيكدي (27 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وعيدكم مبارك


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا مرورك اخي صالح


----------



## صالح السكيكدي (28 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## rakan mufti (1 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع

م.راكان مفتي


----------



## aanabi (4 مارس 2010)

م/ عبير
بارك الله لك وانعم عليك بالعلم النافع

مهندس أول لحام


----------



## عبدالله علي الصغير (4 مارس 2010)

*مشروع لحام أنابيب*

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات القيمة مع العلم بأني قد استخدمت هذه المعلومات في الإشراف على تنفيذ مشروع استبدال شبكة انابيب مياه استخدمت فيه اعمال اللحام (tig) واستخدمنا التصوير بأشعة جاما وشكرا والله ينصر الإسلام والمسلمين


----------



## ahmed ramzi (7 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود ونرجوا الايضاح بالصور
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (7 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الشرح ولو كان مع الصور لكان امثل


----------



## رياض عبدالمنعم (17 مارس 2010)

*من جيد إلى أجود*

مشكورة جدا على تبسيط هذه المعلومات القيمة، ونأمل وضعها في ملف مرفق ليسهل تنزيلها والإستفادة منها.:28:


----------



## ahmed slama m (17 مارس 2010)

رجاء من كل من صدق بان لا اله الا الله ...وان محمد رسول الله ....اسرو وخشعوا في السجود واقامو الليل في لحظات السكون ودعوا ربهم بقول .... اللهم فك الاسر عن الامه العربيه في كل بقاع الارض....اللهم طهر الاقصي ممن نقضوا العهد والميثاق مع الله ورسوله ... اللهم انك انت الحق فاشدود بنا الى الحق ........... اللهم انك انت المنتقم فانتقم للعبادك الصالحين الضعفاء اليـك يارب العالمين ... اللهم اني اشهد انك انت ربي الحق ونبيك حق فانصرنا علي من دنس اولى القبلتين وثالث الحرمين الشريفين يامن عنت له الوجوه وخشعت له القلوب ثبتنا على دينك .... اللهم اننا نعرف اننا في الحياة الدنيا مفتونين وبالغرائز مبتلين وانك مبتلي المؤمنين اجعلنا على بلائك صابرين قادرين عليه ... اللهم اجعل الامه الاسلاميه معتصمين لا متفرقين وابعد عنهم شر البلاء يا اكرم الاكرمين .... اللهم انني اناديك بقلب منكسر ذلول ان تحمي الاقصي من كل فاسد اثيم أميييييييين ياااا رب العالمين ​دعوه من اخ مسلم بسيط في عبادته منكسر في هيبته الى متي سنظل في وضع الخمود الي متى سننخدع بحيله اسمها السلام .. ماذا ننتظر ممن نقضوا العهد والميثاق


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (17 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير


----------



## diaa_10 (19 مارس 2010)

ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز ورائع


----------



## فاتح روما (30 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك على هذ المجهود*


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## osama20100 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

حياك اللـــــــــــه مشكور


----------



## طير الصحراء (1 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااا اخي على هذا الموضوع الشيق ولو كان هناك صور توضيحية لعيوب اللحام لكان افضل جزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## اسلام غريب تمام (25 مارس 2011)

اتمنا شرح اسباب عيوب اللحام وشكرا


----------



## sobhy99 (30 مارس 2011)

موضوع مميز جدا


----------



## محسن الدعيس (5 يوليو 2012)

شكرا لك ^_^


----------



## eldeepmoh (30 أغسطس 2012)

شرح بسيط قمة الروعه بارك الله فيك


----------

